
23 must-read books that Bill Gates recommended in 2018 - retupmoc01
https://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-book-recommendations-in-2018-2018-12
======
gamechangr
You may find this useful - I did.

All of Bill Gates Recommended reading from 8 years....

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18579610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18579610)

